# Hate the TOSHIBA Satellite C50D-A-133 15.6” Laptop, what to buy next?



## Iceman91

Hello everyone.

I just purchased the TOSHIBA Satellite C50D-A-133 15.6” Laptop from PC world for £300. I wanted a good all round Laptop... something that I could easily take to university, work on, play low end games on and just general use.

Now I've noticed some flaws in this Laptop. This picture quality is mediocre... I expected more from a £300 Laptop. But this isn't my main issue, it freezes (Mozilla crashes a lot), the mouse is on the left hand side (I'm right handed), the arrow keys are tiny and most of all... it struggles with playing games (I understand this is a graphics card issue, but expected it to be able to handle low-graphic games).

I know many of you will be surprised I expected to get a Gaming Machine for £300, well I didn't... I'm not playing Next-Gen games or anything I'd call pushing it. The games I play are Civilization V or Starport (A free, 2d downloadable arcade game) and it struggles with both... 5 years ago I bought a Laptop for £200 and it could handle games better than this machine can and came with non of the niggling issues that came with this thing.

In summary, what could I get if I returned this and threw £50 or so on top that could satisfy my needs. I don't want a mega computer in all areas or even one, just a decent laptop in all areas.

Kind regards, Iceman.

P.S Just checked and its running at 0.77GhZ. Is that low for a computer of this spec? I'm not to informed.


----------



## johnb35

It's only a 1ghz processor, thats why its struggling.  You will probably need to spend another 100 or so.


----------



## Currency

The laptop I have was around $450, It's an Acer, and I've not had any issues playing low settings games on it. I loaned it to my girlfriends son around a year ago, its about two years old now. I've tried getting it back, but you know 21 year olds who step on their laptop screens, not sure why I loaned it to him 

But generally I'd put your budget in the mid 400 mark.


----------



## ivtec

Iceman91 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just purchased the TOSHIBA Satellite C50D-A-133 15.6” Laptop from PC world for £300. I wanted a good all round Laptop... something that I could easily take to university, work on, play low end games on and just general use.
> 
> Now I've noticed some flaws in this Laptop. This picture quality is mediocre... I expected more from a £300 Laptop. But this isn't my main issue, it freezes (Mozilla crashes a lot), the mouse is on the left hand side (I'm right handed), the arrow keys are tiny and most of all... it struggles with playing games (I understand this is a graphics card issue, but expected it to be able to handle low-graphic games).
> 
> I know many of you will be surprised I expected to get a Gaming Machine for £300, well I didn't... I'm not playing Next-Gen games or anything I'd call pushing it. The games I play are Civilization V or Starport (A free, 2d downloadable arcade game) and it struggles with both... 5 years ago I bought a Laptop for £200 and it could handle games better than this machine can and came with non of the niggling issues that came with this thing.
> 
> In summary, what could I get if I returned this and threw £50 or so on top that could satisfy my needs. I don't want a mega computer in all areas or even one, just a decent laptop in all areas.
> 
> Kind regards, Iceman.
> 
> P.S Just checked and its running at 0.77GhZ. Is that low for a computer of this spec? I'm not to informed.



Well don't dispare,i sugest you do Defragment, and Clean files,also do a Restore, you don't say what is the OPS! how much Mem ram,


----------



## tanyacole

With the number of various models and brands, it will be really hard to decide which one we should pick that will give us the best performance. I also have a Toshiba A200 before and just by looking at its specifications, I thought it was perfect. But its not. I had an issue with oveheating while using it long time and at the end, it burns my processor. Read on the here, maybe it can help you decide on which laptop to choose next time.


----------

